# Turning Notification OFF Question



## stryte (6 Oct 2008)

I am wondering if I have unsubscribed to be notified on a thread, should the thread still show up within the "Show me new replies to your posts" section? 

If not what can be done to correct this, if so is there anyway to disable certain threads from showing up there?

Thanks,


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2008)

Hi Pilon,

If you visit your notifications page (http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;sa=notification) you can check the specific threads you want to turn off notifications for and then hit the Unsubscribe button. That should do the trick.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## stryte (7 Oct 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hi Pilon,
> 
> If you visit your notifications page (http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;sa=notification) you can check the specific threads you want to turn off notifications for and then hit the Unsubscribe button. That should do the trick.
> 
> ...



Negatory. Tried that prior to posting the question.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2008)

Which thread do you want to remove? I can give it a shot. Are you still receiving e-mails for that thread?


----------



## stryte (7 Oct 2008)

Here are two threads that I have unsubscribed to but still show up:

1. The Coming Fall Election?   
2. Presidential election may be up for grabs  

No I am not still recieving email notification. Hope it works for you. 

Thanks,


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2008)

Doesn't the subscription thing only work for emails?  I don't subscribe to any threads but if I click on "Show new replies to your posts" all the topics I've ever posted in (that have new replies) show up on the screen.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2008)

Pilon, I don't see either of those in the list of "subscribed" topics in your account... odd!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Oct 2008)

Mike, those are just threads that he posted in and like all threads one has posted in will show up when you check "Show new replies to your posts.".

The only way to stop that would be to remove your posts in that thread from the board or next time you have read all the threads that still interest you, hit the "MARK AS READ" button on the lower right of the first page after hitting the "show replies" button.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2008)

Ah, I get it now... it's not e-mail notifications at all, which is what I was stuck on. Thanks for the clarification Bruce!


----------



## stryte (7 Oct 2008)

Thank you all for the clarification. I now understand that unsubscribing within notification will not prevent threads in which I have posted from showing up when clicking "show new replies to your posts".


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

Necropost - sorry - but I posted once in a particular thread that's now quite busy, and I no longer want to see updates on that topic.  The thread doesn't appear in my subscribed threads list because I haven't subscribed to it - but it continues to appear in my "Show new replies to your posts" page.

I'm wondering if anything's changed in the almost-4 yrs since this was discussed.  Other than marking the topic "Read" every day when it shows up in "Show new replies to your posts", or going back and deleting my post (which shouldn't be necessary), is there any other way to stop this?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jul 2012)

The only other way is to have your post(s) in that thread deleted.


----------



## bridges (19 Jul 2012)

Ack.  Thanks, Mike.    

I posted one article in the Syria Superthread a while back, and now the thread is showing up several times a day in my 'new replies' page.   I'm interested enough in the topic to go find it in the subscribed threads page once in a while, but not this often.  

I'll keep this in mind the next time I get the urge to contribute.      Enjoy the rest of your leave; thanks for popping in.


----------



## ShadNuke (10 Oct 2016)

Does the site have and email notification option that can be toggled on/off? I have gone through the profile settings but wasn't able to find one, so I'm just wondering if I missed it, or if there is a notification system at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Oct 2016)

Yes, notification settings are here:

https://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=notification


----------

